# who styas home from school so they can hunt



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

didnt have school today so i went. i get to skip 5 days this semester to hunt


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've skipped a week and a half. Got homework beforehand and did it on the way up and way home.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i cant skipp for two reason one my mom teaches at my school and two if u are absent ten days to any class u drop it


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ooo that stink funny thing is when i got out t was an excused absence cus i filled out a form how it would be educational and help with my career


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm homeschooled so I don't have to worry about that stuff:tongue:.

Will,

If you decide to skip school, make sure you don't miss a spelling test, lol jk.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I'm homeschooled so I don't have to worry about that stuff:tongue:.
> 
> Will,
> 
> If you decide to skip school, make sure you don't miss a spelling test, lol jk.


Ouch.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the longest I've been from school was a week, but last year it was 2 consecutive weeks but I was and am homeschooled so I can take my work with me but I didnt do any school that 2 weeks I was in Colorado last year.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Who the heck don't. I've missed 4-5 days before to bow hunt and well shot the biggest buck of my life "I was only 11 at the time so it wasnt THAT big" only to hit it in the shoulder blade.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I'm homeschooled so I don't have to worry about that stuff:tongue:.
> 
> Will,
> 
> If you decide to skip school, make sure you don't miss a spelling test, lol jk.


Us homeschool folks don't have to worry about missing day's because we can do it before hand. Atleast that's what im doing Friday to make up for Monday.
And agreed on the spelling...


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i have never missed school to go hunting but i dont go on long hunting trips. i would like to skip school to hunt though because a lot of classes would take me like 5 min to figure out and finish if we didnt have to listen to the teacher.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have and the longest is probably 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I took a week off while in high school. Now in college I take opening day off only.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

who Stays home from school so they can hunt


willculbertson said:


> who Stays home from school so they can hunt
> who all stays home from school to hunt what is the longest you skipped.. the longest i skipped was one week:thumbs_up last year my dad and I went hunting and camping Friday and i got home the next Friday i was turkey hunting... good thing is i still passed my classes with a D's i usually get F's and the occasional D+...


 lol, jk will


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I only have two classes and get home around 12 o'clock so missing school isnt that big of a deal for me. but i have missed almost a week and a half last year but i can see myself missing more this year so i can hunt.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont usually skip too many days but I leave school early a lot and go hunting a lot


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I will leave early sometimes, but I do most of my week long hunting trips during Thanksgiving and Christmas. Also my ranch is located a mile away from my house so i can go anytime.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I'm homeschooled so I don't have to worry about that stuff:tongue:.
> 
> Will,
> 
> If you decide to skip school, make sure you don't miss a spelling test, lol jk.


 hahah hey now i suck at spelling always have ahaha so ill give you that


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> who Stays home from school so they can hunt lol, jk will


 hahah thanks john i apreciate it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

willculbertson said:


> hahah hey now i suck at spelling always have ahaha so ill give you that


haha, I was just teasing ya


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

parents dont let me I did one day last year because I was looking for a buck.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

i skip almost every friday all year so when its hunting season i just go hunting instead of sleeping in and sitting at home. those days that i dont skip on friday i just leave at like 9:30
in the morning because if your there in homeroom it doesnt count as a missed day. the only time i take days off in a row is the first 3 days of rifle season when i go up to my vacation house to hunt. im not worried about the school getting mad because one kid took 86 days off his senior year and they did nothing


----------



## moose26 (Sep 23, 2011)

Used to skip tow or three days after opening day of rifle season every season. Longest I've skipped was a week. Dad and I went to Kansas to pheasant hunt. It was a blast.


----------

